# (Resolved) CTF Loader



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey,

Since I repaired Microsoft Office Enterprise 2007 and restarted my computer I keep getting the "CTF Loader has encounted a problem and need to close"

And like if i type somethings and miss a letter or a word the new letter goes over the origional one e.g. Loader if i was to put lit loader its like this 
litder​so it replace the word.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Hi Jamie

To fix the problem with the overwrite open up word, then on the bottom right hand corner you should see the text *OVR* double click on that


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*

*What is the CTF Loader (Ctfmon.exe) File?* 
Ctfmon.exe activates the Alternative User Input Text Input Processor (TIP) and the Microsoft Office Language Bar. 

*What Does the Ctfmon.exe File Do?* 
Ctfmon.exe monitors the active windows and provides text input service support for speech recognition, handwriting recognition, keyboard, translation, and other alternative user input technologies.

*Where can I find out more information on the CTF Loader?*
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;282599
Some troubleshooting ideas: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/826323/en-us


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Thank im now into another problem with office. I cannot open any office program or repair it or remove it. It just say could not complete.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*

You have only 2007 Office Enterprise Suite installed? Any previous Office installations? Exact error message, too, please?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

The Error doesnt come up anymore since i tryed to reapir office.
Yep only Office Enterprise 2007 Installed, No Add-ons or Plugins.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Now Paints Isnt Opening. Shall I do System Restore???

If I Do will it remove recent files?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*

System Restore affects system settings, not data files.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Okay, So shall I try it?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Jay..try using the Windows Installer Cleanup utility to remove traces of MS Office then try reinstalling from scratch. Not guaranteed to work but it sounds like your registry is 'barfed'. Have you cleaned it recently?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Regarding the Windows Installer Cleanup utility: Unfortunately the two handy utilities for dealing with stubborn MSIs (msizap & msicuu) do NOT work with Office 2007. (Reference: Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility) Therefore, this deprives us from a great approach that would have worked in Office 2000/XP/2003 (like Nickster pointed out).


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Well Something has messed up my computer


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

So I cannot do Disk Cleanup Defragment.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Jay..it just looks like the shortcut icons have got corrupted, try running TweakUI or TuneUp Utilities to repair the icon cache as that may fix it.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*

I'd also say running *sfc /scannow* could be a good idea after all.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*



Zazula said:


> Regarding the Windows Installer Cleanup utility: Unfortunately the two handy utilities for dealing with stubborn MSIs (msizap & msicuu) do NOT work with Office 2007. (Reference: Description of the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility) Therefore, this deprives us from a great approach that would have worked in Office 2000/XP/2003 (like Nickster pointed out).


Are you sure about that, cos I've just run msicuu.exe and all the Office 2007 files are listed in the drop down box?

EDIT: Whilst Office 2007 isn't explicitly mentioned, the blurb was written in September 2006, but it should work. Worth trying anyway.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*

John, the MS KB article on MSICUU was last updated on May 7, 2007 (it's version 5.3), and it states in *Contents of the Readme.txt file*:


> **** NOTE: The Windows Installer Clean Up Utility should not be used to remove the 2007 Microsoft Office System installation information. ****


Granted, the Readme.txt itself is dated back in September 2006 (like you said), but I'd expect as the article IS being updated till today, to reflect any changes -especially ones THAT significant- in the MSICUU being used in the 2007 Office Suites. Truth is, it's the msicuu.exe that hasn't been updated since the September of 2006. Since I, personally, wouldn't attempt that, I cannot feel right suggesting it to others.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

OK the Tuneup Utilities and the sfc /scannow did not make a difference. I am running an Anti Virus scan now and when thats finished im going to run chkdsk and make it run when the computer restarts. to completly run all 5 steps.

Anyone got anymore ideas?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

p.s Over 700 posts Yeay :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*



Zazula said:


> John, the MS KB article on MSICUU was last updated on May 7, 2007 (it's version 5.3), and it states in *Contents of the Readme.txt file*:
> 
> Granted, the Readme.txt itself is dated back in September 2006 (like you said), but I'd expect as the article IS being updated till today, to reflect any changes -especially ones THAT significant- in the MSICUU being used in the 2007 Office Suites. Truth is, it's the msicuu.exe that hasn't been updated since the September of 2006. Since I, personally, wouldn't attempt that, I cannot feel right suggesting it to others.



My apologies. I read all through it and couldn't find that bit. I've just re-read it and eventually found it. It's difficult to see because there are no line feeds and it was off the screen. 
Having said that, when I installed Office 2007, I had problems because I hadn't completely deleted Office 2000, so I used msicuu.exe to remove both the remains of 2000 and all of 2007 (not having seen the warning obviously :grin and re-installed and it worked just fine. Perhaps they are just being cautious. As I have an up-to-date clone I'm going to try it again and see what happens.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Further to my last post I have just used msicuu.exe to remove my copy of Office Enterprise 2007 and have reinstalled it successfully so it looks as though MS are just being cautious in their warning. If nothing else has worked, I suggest you give it a try. I must state, however, that because of the MS warning, you do this at your own risk and neither I nor TSF can accept any responsibility if it does not work on your machine. If you want to take the risk then I suggest you back up any important data to another medium, i.e. another drive or removable media before starting. On reinstalling, all my files created under Office 2007 before I removed it are still there and show up in the "File Open" menu of both Word and Excel as if I had never removed Office.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Thanks, John, for trying that - my only Office 2007 runs on a production machine, and I didn't have right away the means to check msicuu on Office 2007 in a test rig.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I have Office Enterprise 2007 on many machines here and have tried that without heeding any warning before -- the msicuu.exe and msizapu.exe both never gave me a problem. They actually removed what was required fully as expected. I suppose it may possibly be a hit and miss situation, but best to stay cautious about it until advised further by an "expert", such as Russinovich.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: CTF Loader*

Well I fixed it :grin:

I formatted my hdd


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: CTF Loader*



Jaymie1989 said:


> Well I fixed it :grin:
> 
> I formatted my hdd


That was a bit drastic. :grin: I was hoping you'd have a go with the Installer Clean Up utility. Anyway, thanks for letting us know. I'll mark this thread resolved, but if you get any more problems feel free to post back.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I did try disk cleanup (the shortcut did not work so i went into the system files and that didnt work either) Disk Defragement did not work either. the chkdsk did not computer up with any lost chains and when i set it to start when the computer re-starts and it did not come up with anything either. The anti virus scan came up with a few .exe's that i did no longer use. and Tuneup Utilities did clean up the Hdd but did have no affect.

Sorry.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

It looks as though your system files were screwed up so perhaps reformatting was your only option. At least you're OK now. At least I hope you still are. :grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Well Computer is runing a bit better i must admit. I wasnt to sure what else could be done as system restore would not do anything. and the tuneup utilities didnt work on solving it. I couldnt defrag it. and chkdsk didnt come up with anything and the anti virus results wernt a problem. Spysweeper only came up with cookies after they were removed that was the same.

So i though formating my HDD was my last option.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

If you've got a second hard drive I'd suggest making a clone once you've got it running right.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Repair comes before format Jay :smile: If sfc /scannow doesn't help, next step is a repair installation...no need to format, no need to reinstall.

Just out of curiosity, did you run any registry cleaners before the problem began?

Also...I second what Johnthepilot said regarding making a clone/backup.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

nickster_uk said:


> Repair comes before format Jay :smile: If sfc /scannow doesn't help, next step is a repair installation...no need to format, no need to reinstall.


It's a bit late for that unfortunately, Nick, Jaymie's already reformatted. I was hoping we could have tried some repairs first. :sigh:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I know it's a bit late for the repair...was just using my incredible 20/20 hindsight vision for the fix :grin:

The force is strong in young Jay..he will become a great Jedi one day but a little bit of perseverance will help tremendously I think.

We troubleshooted some other threads which we fixed without a format so I was hoping that the desire to fix first would stick.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by nickster_uk
> Repair comes before format Jay If sfc /scannow doesn't help, next step is a repair installation...no need to format, no need to reinstall.
> 
> It's a bit late for that unfortunately, Nick, Jaymie's already reformatted. I was hoping we could have tried some repairs first.


This pc (the one with the problem) was installed by recovery disk and the repair option isnt there.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Ahh I see...but you can still use an XP installation disc to do the repair if you have the right version??


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Never thought of that.


----------

